# Has anybody bought cables from Signal cable or Colbolt cable???



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

Looking to buy speaker wires (L,R,C), Audio interconnects for DVD to receiver and to TV. Also upgrading the power cords for Receiver and DVD and Power AMP (Rotel) The Website for Colboltcable.com looks very nice!! Anybody dealt with any of these companies before? My friend is big on the signalcable.com Just looking for more insight out there?:scratchhead:


----------

